# Alutech Schriftzüge



## dantist (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Alutechler

was ich schon lange mal loswerden wollte: Warum sind die Schriftzüge bei euren Bikes eigentlich nur Aufkleber? Ich finde dies schade, denn diese sind recht schnell unbrauchbar, es braucht nur ein heftiger Sturz und schon ist vom Alutech Schriftzug nicht mehr viel übrig. Ich verstehe ja, dass es einfacher ist, die Schrift aufzukleben, als zu lackieren, aber ich fände es gut, wenn ihr zu jedem Rahmen gleich noch ein zusätzliches Stickerset beilegen würdet. Dies nur als kleine Anregung meinerseits...

PS: Ich habe bei euch schon Ersatzsticker bestellt - dies ging dann dafür problemlos und rasch über die Bühne


----------



## Maui (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dantist _
> *Hallo Alutechler
> 
> was ich schon lange mal loswerden wollte: Warum sind die Schriftzüge bei euren Bikes eigentlich nur Aufkleber? Ich finde dies schade, denn diese sind recht schnell unbrauchbar, es braucht nur ein heftiger Sturz und schon ist vom Alutech Schriftzug nicht mehr viel übrig. Ich verstehe ja, dass es einfacher ist, die Schrift aufzukleben, als zu lackieren, aber ich fände es gut, wenn ihr zu jedem Rahmen gleich noch ein zusätzliches Stickerset beilegen würdet. Dies nur als kleine Anregung meinerseits...
> ...



kann ich 100% unterschreiben. Anfang april kam meine Sau, nach 2 wochenenden bei sauwetter warn die Aufkleber aufm oberrohr fast kompletti weiß und ohne schwarze Sau   . Hab zwar rucki zucki einen neuen Aufkleber satz bekommen aber der ist auch schon wieder durch. Denke das eine Sau mehr style verdient hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (23. Oktober 2003)

bei mir wars ganz ähnlich: ich hatte die sau, ab in den montageständer und als ich sie rausnahm war der ganze kleber im ar... obwohl ich einen lappen zwischen rahmen und montageständer hatte.. 

naja, dafür weiss ich jetzt, dass ich sie nur noch am sattelrohr in den ständer hängen kann...


----------



## wolfi (23. Oktober 2003)

moin,
so ist das leider bei AUFKLEBERN.
unter klarlack gibt´s keine probleme, dann hast du aber den nachteil, dass die decals immer da sind. du kannst selber nix verändern, bzw lösen.
lackieren ist in der herstellung zu teuer. fällt also flach.
und dann muss ich zu meiner eigenen schande gestehen (ich habe die sticker gedruckt) gab es einen teil der auflage wo die farbhärtung minderwertig war, maui müsste dem bild nach zu urteilen solche aufkleber bekommen haben... 
nun ja,
alles wird gut!
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## Maui (23. Oktober 2003)

also erstens kann man uffkleba in einer viel besseren qualli liefern. Hab einen neuern satz der aber auch nicht viel besser ist.
für die kohle kann man eigenlich auch was anderes erwarten ausser sticker. Und sticker bleibt halt sticker
Ok man kann dann immer noch einfluss nehmen wenn sie einem nicht gefallen. bei mir z.b. sind die ALUtech schriftzüge weg da ich sie häßlich find. trotzdem und obwohl der jürgen wohl als teci sehr funktionslastig ist was und beim fahren ja auch zu gute kommt, und darauf kommt ja schießlich auch an, könnte man an der stelle noch nachlegen.


----------



## Airborne (23. Oktober 2003)

*pfffff* zieh die Kleber ab, eine Wildsau steht doch für sich! Wer die an der Rahmenform nicht schon erkennt, wird auch nciht Fahrrad fahren können.

Torsten


----------



## pommeskind (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *
> für die kohle kann man eigenlich auch was anderes erwarten ausser sticker.
> *



aha und nach welchen maßstäben beurteilst du das? 
kennst du die leute von alutech? die zeit und produktionskosten die man für einen rahmen benötigt?   
wenn dich zerkratzt stigga schon stören....tsssss..ein bike ist zum fahren da und wird hart rangenommen da bleiben gebrauchsspuren nicht aus


----------



## AlutechCycles (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dantist _
> *Hallo Alutechler
> 
> was ich schon lange mal loswerden wollte: Warum sind die Schriftzüge bei euren Bikes eigentlich nur Aufkleber? Ich finde dies schade, denn diese sind recht schnell unbrauchbar, es braucht nur ein heftiger Sturz und schon ist vom Alutech Schriftzug nicht mehr viel übrig. Ich verstehe ja, dass es einfacher ist, die Schrift aufzukleben, als zu lackieren, aber ich fände es gut, wenn ihr zu jedem Rahmen gleich noch ein zusätzliches Stickerset beilegen würdet. Dies nur als kleine Anregung meinerseits...
> ...



hallo dantist,

ja wir haben in der tat schon darüber nachgedacht dat ganze auch unter lack zu bringen.

gruß chris


----------



## BobRock (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Airborne _
> **pfffff* zieh die Kleber ab, eine Wildsau steht doch für sich! Wer die an der Rahmenform nicht schon erkennt, wird auch nciht Fahrrad fahren können.
> 
> Torsten *


----------



## Maui (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pommeskind _
> *
> 
> aha und nach welchen maßstäben beurteilst du das?
> ...




 beruhigen sie sich.

klar ist doch das diese aufklebba thema zu 0% entscheidet ob sau oder nicht. Da es sonst nix zu meckern gibt an der sau bleibt das halt übrig. 

...tsss...wußt garnicht das man damit auch fahren kann.. .und hart rannehmen. ..was machst du mit der Sau? du schwein  

ich berurteile das nach produktions kosten. Hier gehts um cent beträge was die Sticker angeht und um einstellige  beträge wenn man es anders macht.

oink oink


----------



## Mugnog (24. Oktober 2003)

aLSO iCH fINDE aUCH; dASS mAN bEI eINEM qUALITÄTSPRODUKT; wAS DIE sAU JA WOHL DURCHAUS iST; bEI dER pRODUKTION aUF aLLES aCHTEN sOLLTE: aLSO AUCH aUF HOCHQUALITATIVE aUFKLEBER: dAHER HAT JA wOHL mAUI * dANTIST VOLLKOMMEN rEHCT; HIER wIRD DOCH niCHT DIE gANZE sAU AN sICH ANGEZWEIFELT; aBER KONSTRUKTIVE kRITIK IST dIE BESTE kRITIK:
mAUI * daNTIST; wEITER SO 

aLLE aNDEREN :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (24. Oktober 2003)

jungens!

Kann daseuer ernst sein  

Wildsau! Das is ein Teil für die ganz groben Ecken des Bikerlebens! Ihr hüpft damit die derbsten Pisten entlang (zumindest hoffe ich doch, das ihr das tut!!)

Und ihr heult euch die Augen aus wegen ein paar lächerlicher Kleber???

...wenn das so is sollte man bei Alutech mal über optionale Eiswaffelhalter nachdenken... 

Torsten


----------



## Maui (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Airborne _
> *jungens!
> 
> Kann daseuer ernst sein
> ...



man was isn mit dir   geh erstmal zum frisör bevor de hier style punkte vergeben wills.  
Wo liegt den deine motivation zu posten wenn es dich einen shice interessiert ?
Wir haben halt ne menge zeit und uns langweilt der rest der bikeindustrie von ein paar ausnahmen abgesehen.
deswegen  

So dann kipp ich mir heut mal ein paar cerveza rein  und dann schau wir mal was mir dann noch ein fällt.


----------



## Mugnog (24. Oktober 2003)

Darum geht es doch gar nicht, dann könnten Sie ja auch keine Aufkleber daruaf machen. Wenn, dann richtig. Sekt oder Selters.
Wenn Sie beim Riden kaputt gehen, okay. Aber in einem Montierständer sollten Sie nicht gleich ihr Lebenslicht ausblasen.
Ahoi


----------



## Airborne (24. Oktober 2003)

@ maui

nee, mich hat das Topic gelockt.

Aber mal ehrlich: der Rahmen is so speziell, das man da doch eh keine Kleber braucht. Laßt das Teil doch ohne stehen, éine ordentliche Portion Dreck an den Rohren müßte als Schmuck reichen 

Torsten


----------



## cedartec (25. Oktober 2003)

@airborne & Maui

Zu einem grossen Teil gebe ich Airborne Recht, die Sau an sich spricht für sich. Meinem einen würde als passendes Decal auch ein dauerhafter Saukopf am Steuerrohr reichen, ich denke auch dass das irgendwie dezent machbar ist.....


----------



## AlutechCycles (25. Oktober 2003)

Es ist so, dass die ersten Aufkleber nun wirklich nicht die beste Quali hatten, man lernt halt durch Erfahrungen. Die nächste Ladung an Aufklebern die gedruckt wird, wird von der Quali bzw von der Haltbarkeit hoffentlich besser. Dat Problem ist uns bekannt und wir bemühen uns Abhilfe zu schaffen. Die jetzigen (zweite druck) sind aber meiner Meinung nach ganz ok, ok an meinem Harttail ist auch schon zerkratzt, aber dat liegt am shutteln..... habe auch andere aufkleber an meinem bike..und auch die sind verschrammelt...blass abgenutzt Macken drin etc...dat ist nunmal bei Aufklebern so und liegt in der Natur dass das nix für die Ewigkeit ist, wenn man´s richtig krachen lässt.

Gerade beim shutteln vermackeln die bikes enorm, da leiden nicht nur aufkleber sondern auch der Lack an sich.... Überlegt mal es wäre lackiert oder unter Lack...die Macken zu beheben ist mit ungeheurem aufwand und mit Kosten verbunden. Dann lieber nen Aufkleber den man neu druff macht.... und dann evtl noch Shuttlenarben im Lack verdecken kann wieder...

Lackieren wäre in der Tat zu teuer und die bikes würden in der Produktion länger benötigen....nebst eben erwähntem Nachteil.   Worüber wir noch nachgedacht haben: unter Lack.....  Aber für nie nächste Zeit wird es mit Aufklebern in besserer Quali weitergehen.


greetz chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugnog (25. Oktober 2003)

ja ein Saukopf aus Blech aufs Steuerrohr wäre ne feine Sache. Der sollte dann halten. 
Prinzipiell sollte alles gute Qualität haben, wenn ich ein Bike verkaufe. Das ist der Punkt. KLar erkennt jeder das es eine Sau ist, doch an Diskussion vorbei diskutiert.
Aber es gibt wichigere Dinge im Leben


----------



## AlutechCycles (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mugnog _
> *ja ein Saukopf aus Blech aufs Steuerrohr wäre ne feine Sache. Der sollte dann halten.
> *



Ja wir haben da son paar Dinge in Betracht gezogen..auf der Eurobike gabs feine Sachen... mehr sei erstmal nicht verraten


----------



## Maui (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mugnog _
> *ja ein Saukopf aus Blech aufs Steuerrohr wäre ne feine Sache. Der sollte dann halten.
> Prinzipiell sollte alles gute Qualität haben, wenn ich ein Bike verkaufe. Das ist der Punkt. KLar erkennt jeder das es eine Sau ist, doch an Diskussion vorbei diskutiert.
> Aber es gibt wichigere Dinge im Leben
> ...



 das wär geil. Das Sau emblem an sich sieht echt geil aus. wenn es datt aus gestanztem Blech gibt kommt direcktemo auf meine drauf. Na da lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## MonsterD (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, wo wir grad bei den Aufklebern sind, gibts die eigentlich auch in rot, 
wenn die sowieso gedruckt sind wär das doch möglich oder ?


Gruß MonsterD


----------



## Maui (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MonsterD _
> *Hallo, wo wir grad bei den Aufklebern sind, gibts die eigentlich auch in rot,
> wenn die sowieso gedruckt sind wär das doch möglich oder ?
> 
> ...



gabs auf jedenfall schonmal an der Sau 2003. aber ob es die noch gibt?


----------



## MonsterD (25. Oktober 2003)

Jo cool, danke. Werd mich dann mal direkt bei alutech erkundigen.
Sehen aber ziemlich gut aus die Aufkleber in rot muß ich sagen.

Mfg MonsterD


----------



## woodstock (26. Oktober 2003)

meine weisse 2004er sau hat rote aufkleber -> sweeeeeet


----------



## Blackholez (28. Oktober 2003)

Hey wie wäre es denn wenn die Logos einfach dezent ins Steuerrohr oder Gusset gelasert werden?
Ich denke mal wenns an nem Rockring geht ists wohl an nem Rahmen von der Kohle her machbar. 

cu mal


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Alutech _
> *
> 
> Ja wir haben da son paar Dinge in Betracht gezogen..auf der Eurobike gabs feine Sachen... mehr sei erstmal nicht verraten   *



Hi!

Gibt's denn dazu etwas Neues zu berichten?


----------



## Marina (28. Februar 2007)

der saukopf vorne hält ja inzwischen 
und dass man die declas wechseln kann is gut denn... sonst hätt ich jetz ja keine goldenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (28. Februar 2007)

Sorry Marina aber der Fred is 3 Jahre alt ;D


----------



## Marina (28. Februar 2007)

zufällig draufgekommen und nich nachgeschaut... der stand auch irgendwie ganz oben... mein firefox spinnt bissl... schande über mein haupt


----------



## downhillsau (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Na dann lassen wir ihn wieder aufleben .
Drum gibts auch meinen Senf dazu 
Hab ja nun auch den Blechkopf vorn drauf,aber die Farbe hats von den Bremsen bzw Bowdenzug abgeschliffen.Na ja,mich störts nicht weiter,wenn ich bedenke,wie die Bikes nach so´m Rennen(z.bsp mit shuttl-schumi ) aussehen.

@marina: Willst du das deiner (noch)schönen Sau wirklich auf´m Rennen antun ?

Grüße vom Arschi


----------



## Marina (28. Februar 2007)

ach die 2 bis jetz geplanten Rennen macht Babe scho mit


----------



## Andreas 207 (9. März 2007)

überlackierte Aufkleber sind doch *******, der lack wiegt bestimmt so an die 200Gramm.
klebt man halt öfter mal neue hin und fertig.

ich wußte immer schon das die schönen frauen alutech fahren.


----------



## StR (26. August 2010)

*staub vom Thread wegblas* *hust*

bei meinem letztens angekommenen DDU CT sind die Decals unter Lack jetzt  

ich hätts z.B. besser gefunden wenn die tauschbar wären....aber nun ja....der eine so der andere so


----------



## leo_s (30. August 2010)

Hm, man kanns halt nie allen recht machen.
Bei mir warn sie nicht unter Lack und sind (leider) schon runter. Dazu sei aber gesagt, dass bei mir alles grundsätzlich ziemlich leidet aber das DDU CT bis jetzt nur oberflächlich gealtert ist.


----------



## Marina (7. September 2010)

ich hab bei meinem keiler gefragt ob meine custom-decals auch unter lack gehen, das war kein problem. ich denke man muss sich einfach zu wort melden, dann wirds so gemacht, wie mans gern mag =)


----------



## Omegar (16. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich noch den alten Alutech-Schriftzug bzw kann man ihn noch irgendwie bekommen? Der der bis 2007 verwendet wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (29. April 2013)

weiss jemand wo ich solche oder noch ältere bekommen kann?


----------



## Peeeet (8. Mai 2013)

Schon bei Jürgen nachgefragt?


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2013)

ich steh auch auf diese Decals


----------



## ollo (10. Mai 2013)

soll es nicht mehr geben da altes Design, ich mag sie nämlich auch lieber, vor allem das Rote T


----------



## MichiP (10. Mai 2013)

hier mal anfragen?


----------



## zingel (10. Mai 2013)

ja hatte beim Jü nachgefragt, da gibtz nur noch die neuen.

hab jetzt mal im Schneidwerk nachgefragt - thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2013)

Das Schneidwerk kann das machen.
Hat sonst noch wer Interesse? ...und ein besseres Bild, sowie Dimesion des Decals?


----------



## Bukk (13. Mai 2013)

Also für alle denen die Bebber zu schnell runterschrubbeln: Durchsichtige 3M Schutzfolie drüber. Ist zwar ne schei$$ Arbeit bis das richtig und blasenfrei sitzt ohne den Bebber zerstört zu haben. Dafür bleibt er wie er ist. Auch am Unterrohr:


----------



## ollo (13. Mai 2013)

zingel schrieb:


> Das Schneidwerk kann das machen.
> Hat sonst noch wer Interesse? ...und ein besseres Bild, sowie Dimesion des Decals?




was rufen Sie den auf für die Decals  Und vielleicht rückt der Jü ja die Vorlage raus


----------



## KATZenfreund (13. Mai 2013)

Bin schon ohne Fanes mit dabei... Buchstaben weiß, Pfleil rot mit schwarzem Rand...
Oben FANES PI in weiß


----------



## wolfi (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe zwar das große unterrohr decal...aber nen schicker schriftzug wäre schon fein. je nach design wäre ich mit dabei. Gruß, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## hasardeur (14. Mai 2013)

Die Vorlage hätte ich....als Adobe Illustrator Datei, also Vektor-Grafik. Ideal zum plotten. Wo soll ich sie hinschicken?


----------



## KATZenfreund (14. Mai 2013)

Einmal an [email protected]

Danke!


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2013)

ich warte mal noch ab, der Rahmen kam heute und ich finde ihn nackich wie Jü ihn schuf ziemlich cool.


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2013)

nackisch, wie Jing-Jing ihn schuf


----------



## zingel (15. Mai 2013)

nein Jü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2013)

Keiler?

was baut Jü denn sonst noch selbst?


----------



## zingel (15. Mai 2013)

custom fanes pinion.


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2013)

ui

viiiiiiel Geld in die Hand genommen...


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. Mai 2013)

....jep, habbich...;-)


----------



## zingel (16. Mai 2013)

ja musste bluten dafür!
aber das wird sich schon amortisieren


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. Mai 2013)

...ja, AMORtisieren....'liebäugel'...


----------



## trailproof (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

würde mit auch für die Vektor Dateien interessieren. Möchte meine nämlich in blau haben. Hat sich irgendwas getan in der Zwischenzeit, kann ich die bei meinem Bike mitbestellen? .... sollte hoffentlich noch vor Weihnachten kommen...


----------



## crazymaniac (19. Oktober 2013)

trailproof schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde mit auch für die Vektor Dateien interessieren. Möchte meine nämlich in blau haben. Hat sich irgendwas getan in der Zwischenzeit, kann ich die bei meinem Bike mitbestellen? .... sollte hoffentlich noch vor Weihnachten kommen...


 

Sonderwunsch dem Jü zumailen, abmachen, bezahlen und fertig  hab mir meine Decals in orange gewünscht und hab keine Widerworte bekommen. Somit geh ich davon aus das es auch so wird wie es soll


----------



## SpokesBiker (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mit dem Jü gesprochen und hab eine Absage erhalten. Gibt keine Decals in Wunschfarbe. Hat jemand Vektorgraphiken? Dann bitte mir einmal zuschicken. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (19. Oktober 2013)

SpokesBiker schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem Jü gesprochen und hab eine Absage erhalten. Gibt keine Decals in Wunschfarbe. Hat jemand Vektorgraphiken? Dann bitte mir einmal zuschicken. Danke.



Nunja hab mir mein Sennes mit RAL 5012 las Hauptfarbe und RAL 2004 als Decalfarbe geordert so wie der Rahmen im Shop welches halt Schwarz grün ist. Das ganze wurde vertraglich bestätigt.


----------



## SpokesBiker (19. Oktober 2013)

Das liegt daran, weil die Decals jetzt lackiert werden. Ich dachte hier geht es um die Aufkleber.


----------



## crazymaniac (19. Oktober 2013)

SpokesBiker schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, weil die Decals jetzt lackiert werden. Ich dachte hier geht es um die Aufkleber.



Wie die Decals drauf kommen wußte ich nicht. Hätte ja sein können das dies auch nur Aufkleber sind bei mir.


----------



## trailproof (12. November 2013)

Habe auch folgende Info bekommen:

Aufkleber gibt es nur (wie auf der HP angegeben) in schwarz oder weiß. Ab Fanes 4.0 und Teibun können die Decals auch lackiert werden. Dann sind alle Farben möglich. Fanes 4.0 Rahmen elox + Wunschfarbe. Teibun Rahmen Lasur + Wunschfarbe.


----------



## MettiMett (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich die Bikefarben am Biken anzeigen zu lassen? Also eine Art Konfigurator.

Gruß
Metti


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Oktober 2018)

Moin,
ich grab das hier mal aus...
Ich suche die "Blech-Sau" fürs Steuerrohr.... hat da vielleicht noch jemand was rumliegen, oder kennt jemanden, der jemanden kennt..?
Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar! 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

